# MAC Selectmoisture Cover



## Tawanalee (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm NC50 & wear NW40 Studio Finish concealer for undereye shadows. Would I be the same in SelectMoisture Cover concealer? I know different finishes have different coverage & unfortunately I don't live near a MAC store to get matched. TIA!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_I'm NC50 & wear NW40 Studio Finish concealer for undereye shadows. Would I be the same in SelectMoisture Cover concealer? I know different finishes have different coverage & unfortunately I don't live near a MAC store to get matched. TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm guessing yes.  I haven't tried the select one yet but I do have the pot one, stick and pencil formulas and all the shades match for me.


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2008)

i believe it would be the same color the only difference is texture from what you already use.


----------



## bellamartinelli (Oct 10, 2008)

I know you posted this a while ago.... I actually emailed the makeup artist at MAC and asked the same question.  I don't know if you can do this only on the pro website or the regular one as well.  Anyway, she told me to go one shade lighter than my foundation.  So if that is what you are doing, you're on the right track!!!  I hope this helps


----------



## bellamartinelli (Oct 10, 2008)

wait!  I just reread your post!!!  I wear NW35 and I think the shade before that is NW30.... so that is the concealer that she told me to wear.  So there may be a concealer that works better for you than one in a different undertone range (both NC or NW, rather than one of each)


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes its the same ...I have them both and they're in the same shade..its only the texture thats diff...
hope that helps


----------

